# balaclava that minimizes or eliminates my glasses fogging up



## bikedreamer (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm hoping to ride to work all winter long, and I'm looking for a balaclava that offers maximum warmth, and doesn't fog up my glasses. Any recommendations?


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

ZANheadgear Neoprene Glow in the Dark Jason Face Mask : Amazon.com : Automotive

I have no idea if this is a good mask or not, but dammit I really want to try it.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Heh, you kinda hit the same place as 'waterproof breathable'. A non-fogging balaclava doesn't exist, but some are better than others.

Seirus  makes one that's not bad, but it doesn't do much to keep your breath warm.

Your best bet is to become (and I mean this in the best way possible) a mouthbreather. Of course, your classic balaclava will work just fine with a bunch of fussing.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Last January I climbed Mt Washington. The temp (without windchill) at the base was -10 when I started. By time we were at the summit, the windchill was -60. The guide we went with said really the only way to avoid googles icing up is by mouth breathing. Fortunately he said to bring an extra pair of goggles. Good thing because de-icing goggles when it's that cold isn't an easy (or safe) task.

Edit: Check these out, both are nice:

Balaclava: SEIRUS Combo Clava - Eastern Mountain Sports
Face mask only: SEIRUS Combo Scarf - Eastern Mountain Sports


----------



## riderb (Jun 1, 2009)

Check out the Turtle Fur . com website, click on the Clavas section then on page 2 you will see what I use, what they call a "Fog Free" balaclava. Whew... wish I could post links...

Anyway, this works pretty good for me, although not 100% .. Also going to try Visorgogs over my glasses this year to see if that helps...


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

bikedreamer said:


> I'm hoping to ride to work all winter long, and I'm looking for a balaclava that offers maximum warmth, and doesn't fog up my glasses. Any recommendations?


https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/darth.jpg

This is me after 35 mins of riding at -35C (without windchill) Note no fog at all.....

Turtle fur open face balaclava....

Bell Helmet with ear covers...

Smith googles with double lense and nose guard...

The inside of the noseguard frosts up with breathe, but it does not build up or touch your face.

The nose guard was the finally key it efficiently directs the breathe away from the lenses.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I use a 'clava and glasses, and I have no fogging issues unless I look down at the chain while I exhale out of my nose :lol: 
Your best bet is to go with something THIN. The thick fleecy ones look nice in the store and give you warm thoughts, but they are too much in my opinion (my low temp commutes are below zero farenheit). You want that moisture to escape...just enough to keep your warm breath and body heat in. Mine is an REI brand.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

I use a Sugoi balaclava and my glasses *do* fog up when I stop or breath hard. You can try the others ones mentioned, maybe they work but wearing a balaclava generally means having fogged up glasses.
Maybe try goggles or not wearing glasses. That could be a terrible idea or solve the problem completely.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I wear a hat. Then put a headband on that covers you nose and cheeks, then I use a buff that covers the chin /neck. Sounds complicated but works well.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Since my commute is hilly and you need a lot more protection on the downhills and you generate a lot more heat on the uphills, I prefer an adjustable system. I use a hat (everything from the thinnest wool beanie to a windproof fleece one) with a fleece neck gaiter (tubelike object). I can pull down the neck gaiter or even unzip it halfway for the uphill sections, eliminating overheating and fogging. I haven’t had too many problems with my glasses fogging as long as I’m moving; I breathe more carefully at lights.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Rain-X used to sell a spray for cleaning glass and glasses that among other things prevented fogging. It worked but was a little pricey, now I use this: Decot Sport Glasses - The Best Shooting & Sport Glasses Under The Sun! - Kleer VU Anti Fog Cleaner (2 oz. size)

Since I wear their glasses it makes sense to use their spray, but it works on every lens I've tried it on. Never used it below freezing but I have no doubt that it works just fine regardless of tempature.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

junior1210 said:


> Rain-X used to sell a spray for cleaning glass and glasses that among other things prevented fogging. It worked but was a little pricey, now I use this: Decot Sport Glasses - The Best Shooting & Sport Glasses Under The Sun! - Kleer VU Anti Fog Cleaner (2 oz. size)
> 
> Since I wear their glasses it makes sense to use their spray, but it works on every lens I've tried it on. Never used it below freezing but I have no doubt that it works just fine regardless of tempature.


With Rain-X sprays and other products like that, you need to make sure that the spray is compatible with your glasses. Rain-X have some products that will be fine on glass but react with polycarbonate lenses and ruin them.

I just recently took the same route, although this was recommended to me by a scuba diver - JAWS Quick Spit Anti-fog Spray.


----------



## rtrypwr (Apr 7, 2007)

Since my secondary winter passion is snowmobiling, I would recommend the products made by Klim or Ski-Doo. Although snomobile specific they work excellent for the -10 without windchill commute!!


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

I share your concern, the last thing you want is your goggles misting up in the middle of a bank job or a jewellery store job.
You really need to invest in a good set of coloured contact lenses and a balacava that has smaller eye slits, and always throw the wig on before so a bit is pokin out the bottom,
cheers n good luck.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Tried ski goggles? They work really well and offer better wind protection.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

45North makes a balaclava now that has a slit in the mouth vs just vents on a neoprene area. I am told this works much better as air passes through easier and prevents fogging.

In my LBS it was $45 btw.


----------



## justalittlecold (Feb 16, 2013)

*Question for bikedreamer*

Hello Bikedreamer,
I noticed your Darth picture. Where do you get the noseguard goggles? I like the look-and deal with condensation on my prescription glasses. Your solution looks like a winner?
Justalittlecold in MI


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Grow a beard.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

If you grow a beard/mustache then snot and condensation freezes so now you're cold and kinda gross.


----------



## justalittlecold (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello Jeffscott,
I looked at the darth picture you posted, because I want to replicate what your doing. I want a no-fog system for Mt. biking. I get the goggles in the picture, and the noseguard on the goggles which helps prevent fogging. What is the duckbill device under teh noseguard which looks like the bill of a hat?
Justalittle cold in MI


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

justalittlecold said:


> Hello Jeffscott,
> I looked at the darth picture you posted, because I want to replicate what your doing. I want a no-fog system for Mt. biking. I get the goggles in the picture, and the noseguard on the goggles which helps prevent fogging. What is the duckbill device under teh noseguard which looks like the bill of a hat?
> Justalittle cold in MI


That is part of the nosegard....the nose guard consists of two parts one is made of google plastic...it clips to the googles and forms the "noseguard part".....a piece of neoprene extends from this.

The way it works is the googles form a very good seal underneath noseguard so the breathe cannot come up in to the googles....the neoprene part deflects the breathe to the sides rather than up onto the outer surface of the lense.

I suspect that the noseguard is meant to fit a full coverage sled helmet, and work in the same way. (A full coverage bike helmet would also probably work very well)

Underneath the neoprene part a thin film of frost does collect but it does not touch your face in anyway


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

justalittlecold said:


> Hello Jeffscott,
> I looked at the darth picture you posted, because I want to replicate what your doing. I want a no-fog system for Mt. biking. I get the goggles in the picture, and the noseguard on the goggles which helps prevent fogging. What is the duckbill device under teh noseguard which looks like the bill of a hat?
> Justalittle cold in MI


Smith Products | SmithOptics.com

See the quarter mask in the upper right corner.


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

I just started using Cat Crap this week, it's been working really well so far. I don't know how long one application lasts (several days I think), but when it's fresh, I can stand outside below freezing and can't get any fog to show up even breathing straight onto the glasses with my mouth. Even if it needs to be reapplied often, the little $5 mini tub you get should last a long time since it takes very little each time.


----------



## sammieandkrisbey (Apr 16, 2014)

Do you guys have recommendations on a mask that covers the lower half of my face? I looked at the ColdAvenger, but it seem a bit overkill for the weather I ride in. It gets as low as 30* here in Vegas and when that happens, my nose starts to get really runny, especially once I start to pick up speed.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

For 30F I would consider a Buff rather than a facemask. A little extra warmth, but you can pull it down when you warm up or at a light to prevent fogging.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

The runny nose is a function of cold dry ambient air (Vegas-desert) mixing with hot moist lung air. Your nose is making rain!

For 30F a thin wool scarf is a great option. If wool's not your thing, pilots used silk scarves to great affect in temps far below 30F.

I like scarves because of their versatility. A tight wrap for colder temps, and a quick tug loosens things up for a quick cool off; full coverage or partial coverage


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I use one with an open nose and large breathing holes like this one. http://www.amazon.com/Gator-Face-Protector-Fleece-Lined/dp/B00AFH5BY8

I can't imagine that you would have a fogging problem in your climate. I don't start wearing it until about 20F and don't get any fogging until single digits. I also like the velcro closure in the back so I can strap the helmet first and put the mask over everything. If fits much better and doesn't limit your movement as much like a cast.


----------



## sammieandkrisbey (Apr 16, 2014)

I ended up picking up the Seirus Masque for 18.00 shipped on BC. It is just what I need, without breaking the bank. Hopefully this puts an end to my runny nose.

https://seirus.com/neofleece-combo-scarf-6903.html


----------



## sammieandkrisbey (Apr 16, 2014)

rogbie said:


> The runny nose is a function of cold dry ambient air (Vegas-desert) mixing with hot moist lung air. Your nose is making rain!
> 
> For 30F a thin wool scarf is a great option. If wool's not your thing, pilots used silk scarves to great affect in temps far below 30F.
> 
> I like scarves because of their versatility. A tight wrap for colder temps, and a quick tug loosens things up for a quick cool off; full coverage or partial coverage


Rain it does indeed. I get one hour into my ride and my nose is pouring lol. Can't wait until summer.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

sammieandkrisbey said:


> I ended up picking up the Seirus Masque for 18.00 shipped on BC. It is just what I need, without breaking the bank. Hopefully this puts an end to my runny nose.
> 
> https://seirus.com/neofleece-combo-scarf-6903.html


That is actually the other balaclava that I have and use. It is basically the same thing. That should do the trick for you. I get fogged glasses with most of the other types that you breath through or that have insufficient mouth vents. Nice Choice!


----------

